

Ask HN: Uber for Everything - who wants to join our beta testing in SF Bay Area? - YoNeighbors

Hi. Was excited this morning to see &#x27;Uber for Everything&#x27; post on Hacker News (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6264847)<p>We&#x27;re Silicon Valley-based startup and have been working on this idea for several months already. Feel free to join our closed testing that we&#x27;ve recently started: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yoneibs.com&#x2F; or just shoot an email at yo@yoneibs.com (yoneibs@gmail.com).<p>Location based social discovery platform with social commerce features. YoNeibs (Yo Neighbors) helps to discover cool people around you or in any neighborhood wherever you are. You can easily ask your neighbors for help, borrow their stuff and just make good friends.<p>Thanks for your attention. Feel free to give some feedback.
======
revorad
If you really want to be Uber for everything, you need to just focus on that
bit and drop all the other "meet cool neighbours" stuff.

Either way, you need to change your pitch to sound less like a random sampling
of buzzwords from Techrunch and PandoDaily and more like how your users
actually talk.

"Location based social discovery platform with social commerce features" means
_nothing_.

Good luck!

~~~
YoNeighbors
Thanks a lot for your feedback. But can't make that 'Uber for everything'
without being neighborhoods-oriented. You won't drive far to get a drill)

But yeah, we need to change our pitch a bit, you're right.

------
itsybaev
As Paul Graham tweeted: "Will ownership turn out to be largely a hack people
resorted to before they had the infrastructure to manage sharing properly?"
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/323875236225363968](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/323875236225363968)

------
michaelhealy
Interesting idea and concept!

~~~
YoNeighbors
Thanks. Always great to hear words of support.

